# UKM STILL SLOW??



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure if its just me but... UKM seems to be ok for about 5mins before it becomes so slow to load pages, i even have to close it and re-open 

every other site is fine... anyone else having problems with this


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, can't say I've had that problem.


----------

